# Flash Lights



## Pte_Martin (7 Nov 2005)

I was wondering What's a good flashlight to use in the infantry, and where can i get it IE) website. Thanks


----------



## AmmoTech90 (7 Nov 2005)

Flashlight in the search engine

First hit

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32537.0.html


----------



## Pte_Martin (7 Nov 2005)

sorry about that i spelled flash lights wrong in the search engine the first time i tired it but thanks for the link


----------



## starlight_cdn (18 Nov 2005)

Get a Surefire. They are design as a combat/tactical light.I like the Centurion model w/ lanyard.   I carry two surefires, 65 lumen 6 volt. Or, One and a dedicated weaponlight.   Two is one, one is none.

Most have not been taught the application of tactical light; both the doctrine and the techniques. They will tell you to buy a cheaper light. Check out some of the links:

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/pgrfnbr/33/sesent/00

http://nightoperations.com/index.htm

http://www.streamlight.com/

Remember, a bright tactical light is a non lethal force option. I've heard a few stories and some personal experiences. "Deer in the headlights" type reaction.....

I do carry a single LED keychain type for personal illumination: navigation, finding stuff in my ruck, etc.

Hope that helps. I assumed that application was military in nature, not camping or home use.


----------



## Proud Canadian (25 Nov 2005)

Have you considered pelican? I have been happy with my SabreLite 2020 Recoil LED.  Alway have been happy with the quality of pelican products as my old Super Sabrelite seems to take abuse very well.

http://www.pelicanproducts.ca/pelican_lights_recoil_led.htm


----------



## KevinB (25 Nov 2005)

Sigh...



SUREFIRE.






accept nothing less.


----------



## GO!!! (25 Nov 2005)

Or you could just get one issued when you need it....


----------



## KevinB (25 Nov 2005)

Surefire is issued  

Well at least for deployments.


----------



## GO!!! (25 Nov 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Surefire is issued
> 
> Well at least for deployments.



If the queen does not give it to me, I need it not...


----------



## Infanteer (25 Nov 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> If the queen does not give it to me, I need it not...



Are you sure about that?



			
				GO!!! said:
			
		

> I live by the mantra;
> 
> If the queen does not issue it to me - I do not need it.
> 
> With the notable exception of;........



Perhaps a world class flashlight that the Army doesn't have in sufficent numbers to make available to every soldier would count as a "notable exception", no?  8)


----------



## Grunt (25 Nov 2005)

Night Ops Gladius >


----------



## GO!!! (26 Nov 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Are you sure about that?
> 
> Perhaps a world class flashlight that the Army doesn't have in sufficent numbers to make available to every soldier would count as a "notable exception", no?   8)



http://www.bestpersonalprotection.com/site/1417669/product/FL-SM

If you are going to spend 100$ on a flashlight, at least ensure that you can make someone $hit themselves with 3 second jolt!!


----------



## Jay4th (26 Nov 2005)

The litle black surefire second from the top in Kevs pic. 60 bucks, reliable as heck and the pressure switch cord accessory is only 29 bucks. Good poor mans weapon light although the bezel is not shock mounted so on your weapon, recoil may eventually break your bulb.  Not everyone who needs a light rates one in the Army's eye.


----------



## Black Watch (26 Nov 2005)

I'd look silly, but I'd like a cadpat version of our good old flashlight


----------



## kyleg (26 Nov 2005)

Yes, you would look silly  ;D


----------



## Black Watch (26 Nov 2005)

Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> Yes, you would look silly   ;D


But it'd match the rest of the kit, cobats, boots, tv...


----------



## kyleg (27 Nov 2005)

Why would you want that bohemoth of a flashlight? It's heavy, awkward to handle with a weapon, doesn't stay attached to you very well, it's heavy, and it's not very bright. It's also heavy. 2 D cell batteries are hardly necessaryfor bright light.

If you absolutely must have something in CADPAT buy a surefire and paint it.


----------



## kyleg (28 Nov 2005)

Just received my Inova X1 (black body, white LED) in the mail. Initial inspection shows a VERY bright light (I blinded myself for a good 3 seconds) that is projected as a perfectly circular spotlight, with no dark spots (i.e. the entire circle is bright). It runs on a single AA, so obtaining replacement batts should be cheap and easy. And it even comes with its own elasticized carry pouch (not exactly mil-spec, but it'll do for camping).

So far I'm very pleased with the quality and construction of the light, and would recommend it as a cheap alternative to some of the more expensive flashlights out there (cost me $30 CDN and some change, shipping and currency conversion included, off of ebay).

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## Black Watch (28 Nov 2005)

Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> Just received my Inova X1 (black body, white LED) in the mail. Initial inspection shows a VERY bright light (I blinded myself for a good 3 seconds) that is projected as a perfectly circular spotlight, with no dark spots (i.e. the entire circle is bright). It runs on a single AA, so obtaining replacement batts should be cheap and easy. And it even comes with its own elasticized carry pouch (not exactly mil-spec, but it'll do for camping).
> 
> So far I'm very pleased with the quality and construction of the light, and would recommend it as a cheap alternative to some of the more expensive flashlights out there (cost me $30 CDN and some change, shipping and currency conversion included, off of ebay).
> 
> ...


sweet


----------



## pappy (1 Dec 2005)

I own a few Surfire's, love them...
I have a Inova, not as nice as the surfire...

Just picked up a "Night-ops" / Blackhawk subsidary....
Hummm  I'm liking some of the features, but time will tell...
Very very bright for an LED, 90 lumens +/-
multimode, one of which is a 100:1 ratio turn down +/- 90 down to .8 
downside $$$$$


----------



## COBRA-6 (1 Dec 2005)

+1 on the Surefire G2.

Picked it up at a police supply store in Ottawa for about $50. Only downside is expensive batteries. 

One day when I return all my empties I might spring for a Aviator model...


----------



## Pte_Martin (1 Dec 2005)

I just bought a Inova T 3 and it's great, really bright and it looks like it can take a beating, plus it wasn't too expensive


----------



## sguido (2 Dec 2005)

Grunt said:
			
		

> Night Ops Gladius >



I'll second the Gladius.

Just received mine, and first impressions...

-I wouldn't want to feed it under duress. It took a few minutes to line up the "groove" in the body and tailcap. First few times, it wouldn't activate in any mode. You've got to listen for that 'click' to tell when the tail cap is seated correctly. Once in, though, it works as advertised.
-Very bright...better than any Surefire I've seen. (Unless the "I spent *how* much on a flashlight?" bias is kicking in when I'm looking at the beams side by side...)
-Strobe mode actually *is* disorientating for those on the receiving end. Those who've agreed to get strobed in darkness have regretted it. No puking or seizures, but headaches have occurred in about 50% of the 'victims'.
-Easy to use, switch between modes, and has an intuitive interface.
-While you can change the 'admin' mode to go from low to high, high to low, or remember the last light setting (for those not familiar with this light, you can adjust how much light it puts out.), I think I'd prefer another twist on the dial to allow a permanent 'low to high' mode.
-Sturdy...but I'm not putting it through torture tests just quite yet.
-It rattles a bit, and while it's 'normal', it's a little bit irritating.
-I think I'd prefer a larger lanyard hole...and while we're talking about accessories, a better holster than the Blackhawk Gladius Holster.  (Any suggestions?)


----------



## KevinB (2 Dec 2005)

I'm boycotting the Gladius - since Ken was supposed to send me one to be a beta tester and did not...  ^-^

  I've got a shitload of Surefires -- and next time I have a training course I will take a Gladius out for a spin.  BUT I still like my Aviaitor with the white zenon and red led.

 I fixed a Surefire nylon pouch to my PALS attachments on my RAV - fits well - works for the G2 -- IIRC playing with the Gladius it should fit.  
The have belt versions too, all depends upon what you want and where you want to put it.


----------



## q_1966 (4 Dec 2005)

Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> Why would you want that bohemoth of a flashlight? It's heavy, awkward to handle with a weapon, doesn't stay attached to you very well, it's heavy, and it's not very bright. It's also heavy. 2 D cell batteries are hardly necessaryfor bright light.
> 
> If you absolutely must have something in CADPAT buy a surefire and paint it.


 
But then he cant attach it to his Cadpat webbing (Not Tac Vest) and have the same effect


----------



## Proud Canadian (8 Dec 2005)

Is the http://www.inovalight.com site down for others? I have not been able to access the website for days and wanted more info on their products.


----------



## Pte_Martin (8 Dec 2005)

it doesn't work for me, but tr www.trgear.com that's where i bought my inova flashlight... email Keith and he gives out military pricing


----------



## Black Watch (12 Dec 2005)

cadpat webbing?


----------



## kyleg (12 Dec 2005)

It was a joke.

JOKE TRANSLATOR:
This joke is funny because it makes fun of making old, low-speed-high-drag kit CADPAT just for the sake of making it look good, most likely in order to cover up its less-than-adequate features or quality.

(Anyone who listens to Montreal radio knows how the voice should sound. It's on CHOM, I believe)

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## GLOCK 31 (13 Dec 2005)

I have the Inova T2.  Works great, strong, and lasts long.  You can check it out at http://www.inovalight.com/   .  And the place I got it was http://www.tetragon.ca/   .  Works on 02 lithium batteries, for 05 hours.  40 lumen's of white LED light, in a circle, with no dark patches.

I also have one similar to the Surefire M3.  Its the Surefire M96 mounted light.  I find it a tad heavy, and would have gone with the M2 style instead, with only 02 lithium's instead of 03.  The M3 produces 125 lumen's for an hour, or 225 for 20 minutes.  The beam is oval, and an amber kinda light, not white, because of the Xenon bulb.  http://www.surefire.com/   is Surefire's website.  And I got it from http://www.wolverinesupplies.com/   .

I have had no major problems with either light, thus far, and they are both very well made.
Here is a link to a thread about the Inova T2.  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36403.0.html
Here is a link to a review for the Inova T1, T2, T3.  http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/inova_t.htm
Here is a link to a review for the Surefire M2.  http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/surefire_c2_m2.htm
Here is a link to a review for the Surefire M3.  http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/surefire_m3.htm

Robert

P.S. I am not in the Army, so take it for what its worth.  I work Security at Night so I use the Inova T2 every day for the past 07 months.  But no where near the conditions that you would use in the Army.


----------



## Proud Canadian (13 Dec 2005)

I question the quality of the inova T1 and T2 as they have a nice rattle to them (never experienced this issue with the LED pelicans or surefires) in the LED portion of the light. Thought is was just a bad light but I opened 3 of the T1 and T2's and they all have the same noticeable rattle.  Does anyone experience this problem? Must say I was impressed with the LED output.


----------



## Grunt (18 Dec 2005)

Ive been playing with my night ops gladius for about a week, and it is an amazing little light.  Its programable to different modes, and has a unique strobe function that is really disorienting for anyone on the recieving end >.  The best feature is the adjustable beam, you can go right out to around 80 lumens of light if you need to (70 mins runtime), or adjust it down to .8 lumens to save batteries.


----------



## GLOCK 31 (18 Dec 2005)

Proud Canadian.  The T2 I own makes no noise when shaken.  It has taken quite a bit of abuse.  Usually dropping onto concrete because it is perfectly round, and rolls quite easy.  My buddies T2 has no rattle either.  His too takes a lot of abuse, mainly from him testing it himself.  He likes to prove how strong things are himself.  lol.  I only have access to the two lights though.  I might have just gotten lucky, or you unlucky, but not sure.  

The Night-Ops Gladius looks tempting to get.  I have no experience with it.  Grunt.  When you've tested it out more, your personal views on it would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Robert


----------



## TheBoomTimes (22 Dec 2005)

Surefire. Tested. Works. There great. I dropped mine 4 times on concrete, nothing broken, just a few dents and scratches which I am hating myself for... but hell, they are solid.

I personally own a Surefire e2e. 60 lumens.


----------



## baseballinahat (5 Feb 2006)

Im thinking of buying a flashlight, but I wanted to get other peoples input on it first. Should I get a weapons fixable flashlight so it can serve 2 purposes? This is for travelling thru the bush. Sometimes I will have my weapon, but sometimes I might not want to lug it around. Also those angled army flashlights, are they any good? I bought one ages ago and it fell apart really easily. Are there any really well made versions? Thanks for any help.  :threat:


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Feb 2006)

Here's the search page:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search

Searching on the term "flashlight" results in SIX pages of threads discussing them.

You will likely find the opinions you're looking for there, though it may take a bit of time and reading.  Then if you need a little refinement of a particular issue, you can add it to the most relevant thread.

By the way, since this may not be specifically addressed; the mil-spec angle flashlights do not fall apart easily.  The cheap knock-offs aren't worth buying.


----------



## baseballinahat (5 Feb 2006)

Okay thanks. mays well delete this. I'll add anything relevent to an already made flashlight thread.


----------



## MikeL (5 Feb 2006)

Your a cadet, why do you need a flashlight to mount on a weapon?


----------



## baseballinahat (5 Feb 2006)

Im not a cadet, but I was one years ago. Im a gun owner and camper.


----------



## MikeL (5 Feb 2006)

Most flashlights can be mounted on a weapon. You just need to buy a mount that will fit the flashlight an can be attached to your rifle(like onto a rail system or something), etc


IMO, Surefire is the best there is for lights.


----------



## baseballinahat (5 Feb 2006)

I want one that clips to my load bearing vest too. Like an angled light but one that is really well made, produces a good beam and lasts along time. Can led lights produce enough light to go at least 100 yards to view a target?


----------



## MikeL (5 Feb 2006)

The military L shaped lights suck.

Why do you need it to be able to attach to your vest?

I dunno of any IED lights that can produce that much light.

I'd go with a Surefire G2 though. Or you can check out their site, an look at all their lights, an the ones meant to be attached to weapons.


----------



## baseballinahat (5 Feb 2006)

Well the only thing I really like about the L light is the ability to strap it to your load bearing vest and keep your hands free while you have it on your body looking at something. I'll go look at surefires site and see if they have one of those.


----------



## MikeL (5 Feb 2006)

You can try a headlamp to.


Out of curiosity, what do you do when you patrol the woods wearing your LBE an rifle in hand?

Or do you play Airsoft?


----------



## baseballinahat (5 Feb 2006)

I like to travel thru the woods day or night, so I can get to where Im going faster. I start at first light then quit about 12:00am, eat on my feet ect... Part of it is pushing myself physically too, to see what I can do.  :threat:


----------



## Lerch (7 Feb 2006)

I would suggest buying an LED headlamp and just securing it to your vest. I'm finding more and more that the angle-light really sucks for anything other then personal use (around the house).


----------



## kyleg (8 Feb 2006)

I've learned from Jean Chretien and now keep my angle flashlight within reach while I sleep, just incase I need to crack a burgler on the noggin 

I've never seen a flashlight that will light up a target at 100m, but one might exist somewhere. You could always hire a midget to walk around with you with one of those giant police spotlights on his back. Then you'll always have that uber-bright, long distance light that no man should be without ;D

Cheers,
Pinky

P.S. Maybe check out some of Surefire's stuff. Not the cheapest, but I've never heard a bad word about 'em.


----------



## mudgunner49 (8 Feb 2006)

Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> I've learned from Jean Chretien and now keep my angle flashlight within reach while I sleep, just incase I need to crack a burgler on the noggin
> 
> *I've never seen a flashlight that will light up a target at 100m*, but one might exist somewhere. You could always hire a midget to walk around with you with one of those giant police spotlights on his back. Then you'll always have that uber-bright, long distance light that no man should be without ;D
> 
> ...



My Surefire C2 with a P61 lamp assembly will - and quite nicely...


blake


----------



## Lerch (9 Feb 2006)

Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> You could always hire a midget to walk around with you with one of those giant police spotlights on his back. Then you'll always have that uber-bright, long distance light that no man should be without ;D



That would be Floodlamp, MkVII, 100w on an Oompa Loompa, Gen5, Floodlamp Support


----------



## Thompson_JM (9 Feb 2006)

Lerch said:
			
		

> I would suggest buying an LED headlamp and just securing it to your vest. I'm finding more and more that the angle-light really sucks for anything other then personal use (around the house).



I havent used that thing in about 2-3 years. between my Strion, my Scorpion, and my LED converted Mini Mag, I have no need for a weak underpowered, overweight POS like that.

when the Crook-Neck first came out it was a good piece of kit. heck, it still works. but if you want a good Tac Light, you gotta invest some coin.

regards
      Josh


----------



## Thompson_JM (10 Feb 2006)

baseballinahat said:
			
		

> I like to travel thru the woods day or night, so I can get to where Im going faster. I start at first light then quit about 12:00am, eat on my feet ect... Part of it is pushing myself physically too, to see what I can do.  :threat:



then why not just join the army?  ???

and if you need to see your target at 100m at night and youre really serious about it, then why not just go out and 

a) buy a set of NVG's and a good scope, 
or
b) buy a Night Vision Optical sight to mount to your weapon.

I just bought a night vision scope for 260 bucks at crappy tire.
just to goof around with when  i go camping and i'll bring it to the field on the next Ex to see if its any good up there. just a simple little 3x scope with an IR LED to light up the area if theres no ambient light available. 

you could get a pretty awsome set of goggles for about 1100 cdn. or a decent weapon mounted sight for btw 600-1000 i think. 

try googleing it and see what you find.

regards. 
     Josh


----------



## COBRA-6 (15 Feb 2006)

mudgunner49 said:
			
		

> My Surefire C2 with a P61 lamp assembly will - and quite nicely...
> 
> 
> blake



My Surefire M96 does as well...  wait till I get a MN11 lamp assembly, 225 lumens baby!


----------



## mudgunner49 (15 Feb 2006)

...Surefire is the *BOMB!!!*


blake


----------



## baseballinahat (16 Feb 2006)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> My Surefire M96 does as well...  wait till I get a MN11 lamp assembly, 225 lumens baby!


lol its all about accesorizing these days. >


----------



## starlight_cdn (17 Feb 2006)

RHFC said:
			
		

> I was wondering What's a good flashlight to use in the infantry, and where can i get it IE) website. Thanks



Again, going back to my orginal post....Is this for Tactical use or General Purpose use? Tactical meaning in direct support of a military op or training. General Purpose meaning I just wanna find my Twinkies in my ruck??

For Tactical Applications.....minimum 60 lumens, 6V, at least one hour run time. Carry enough batteries for 3-6 hours runtime. I don't buy a firearm unless it has been on the market for, at least, ten years. All the major bugs have been worked out and any cool mods have come down the pipe by then. Same goes for Tactical lights. Get a Surefire that meets the above criteria. Anything less will not do!!

For General Purpose......get a three dollar LED light at MEC.


----------



## MPSHIELD (18 Feb 2006)

I like my flashlights really light. Can't say much for distance...lol but does the job for map reading.

http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=Vehicles/Equipment/FINGER_LIGHT1.jpg

cheers


----------



## GO!!! (18 Feb 2006)

Or you could go with the 'ol deer hunting special.

http://about.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php/masterid=8155078/


----------



## c_canuk (23 Feb 2006)

anyone know of a headlamp of the caliber of the lights that seem popular here...

I bought a $19 dollar special from Crappy tire that had 2 red and 3 white LED's for PLQ last summer, and I was surprised at how handy that setup was for the field, the only problem is that the plastic is fatiguing and it falls apart easily now, and I wouldn't mind something waterproof and have a really bright white light setting, and perhaps be able to change the set light casting angle .

thanks


----------

